# Windy Day Catching Sheeps and Togs



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Caught several Sheepshead and Tautog from my Jet Ski today using live fiddler crabs for bait on structure in the Chesapeake Bay. Pretty windy, wavy and wet but a fun couple of hours.












One of my Harbor Seal pictures made it in a book by local writer John Warren. It is about the History of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, my favorite fishing grounds. Just got my signed copy today. Looking forward reading it!






For the past month I have been working on getting ready for my first Poquoson Seafood Festival. I will have a booth/tent with the Poquoson Art League and will be selling prints of some of my favorite pictures. I have also produced a 2016 calendar titled In My Backyard: Poquoson, Chesapeake Bay and Coastal Virginia. This is also the title of two coffee table books I am working on, they have about 400 pictures and are 112 pages each. I am going to have that available to view but not for sale yet. In addition my wife has also put together hundreds of note card packages with several themes from some our favorite pictures. Should be a fun couple of days, October 16-18. Stop by and say hello!


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

Great idea for your beautiful photos, Brian. Hopefully, they'll also be available someplace other than the seafood fest. I never knew there were seals in the bay until I joined P&S and saw your work. If you don't do so already, your photos and expertise would be a great asset in educating the children of our region. Excellent job!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

How the fudge do you hook those sheepies. They always clean me out. What is your tip to hooking them ,if you don't mind.


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks! Set the hook before they bite! Ha!


----------



## Skinner (Aug 11, 2013)

Brian will your calenders be available by mail
If so email me the infor
Thanks Your work is great
Skinner in SC


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks! I might, If I have some left.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Me too Brian! Info on the calendar and where I might be able to pick up some books. Please


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Brian, You have any on these left? Really interested in a calendar.


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks, yes I just ordered some more from my printer. e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I am pretty sure your under the bridge pilings picture is one of your favorites....it's one of my wife's as well....would it happen to be one of the prints you had made up. ?


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, it is also in the calendar.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

Good stuff.


----------

